# 10th Anniversary



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Cathy's and my 10th Anniversary is today.  Best thing that ever happened to me!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Hard to believe it's been ten years! Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, congratulations to both you and Cathy, and a wish that you have many, many more.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Marrying the right person makes all the difference in the world! I don't know what I'd do without my wife... May you both enjoy many more decades together!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Dwight and Cathy. Reba and I are celebrating our 46 today and you will be there before you know it because as you said time flys when you're having fun (and our happy). 

Henson


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Dwight and Cathy! 
May you celebrate many many more. We will reach our 25th on June 11th. 
Jim and Becky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dwight and Kathy...you're a great couple.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy 10th Dwight


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

ten is much, nowadays. good luck for the next ten!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! The big "one" "oh"!! Here's to 40 more!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on a great start! Here's to many, many more anniversaries ahead! 
Chris


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrat's are posilutely and absotively in order!!!!!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope that you and your Bride have agreat day.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah.. Good on ya', Guys. 

Congratulations, Dwight. Wishing you many more happy years.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great going Dwight! All the best to Cathy and You for another 50 or more!! Looks like you found a winner, so keep her happy! 

4 or 5 train trips a year should do it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Yeah, she's a keeper alright. While she's not into trains herself, she fully supports my hobby interests, and she DID get me the new Prazi lathe for our 10th. She got diamonds, so we're both happy campers. hehehe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05/26/2008 8:35 AM
She got diamonds, so we're both happy campers. hehehe 




Hmmmmmmmmmmm... Aren't diamonds supposed to be on the 75th?????? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight and Cathy, 

I just saw this topic! Congratulations to both of you. AND many more happy years together.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw it too Dwight. Congrats old buddy, may you have many more. 
Rod & Jill Fearnley


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight! That's great! She should get diamonds for putting up with you All kidding aside I think that is fantastic! And I know you and Cathy will have many more. Jackie and I congratulate the two of you


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Dwight and Cathy, 
Linda and I are just short of our 36th. 
Dwight I think you got the better of the deal diamonds are so over rated, 
Roland


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations........ that great.. Wish you many more to come.. These gals are hard to find.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight I think you got the better of the deal diamonds are so over rated
You're preaching to the choir here bud!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dwight, that's great. My wife and I just had our 22nd on May 17th. May must be a good month. May you and your better half have many more wonderful years together.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to Cathy for making it to 10 years with Dwight! Oh yeah, congrats to you too Dwight. ALL kidding aside I hope it was a grand day for ya both! 

Steve


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Cathy, life is wonderful when your married to your best friend, Patti and I just celebrated 50th in January....


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Belated congratulations to the wunnerul couple... 

(as the champagne bubbles waft through the air) 
Tankayou Bobby, for da wunnerful song. 

And now, Lawrence Welk's Heavy Metal Favorites!! 

Get down an get funky!!!! 

Geez, ten years... How things get away so quickly...


----------

